# Best sounding exhaust???



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

which exhaust sounds best and should I replace that stock resonator for a H or X pipe?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

best sound in very subjective, for example, you'll see people that absolutely hate the way Corsa sounds and others who love it

Listen to muscle cars with exhaust systems and see which one you like best

Someone told me my Corsa sounded like a Mustang and all I could think was, "yeah, one with a Corsa exhaust"

Also, to me it seems the general consensus is that an X-pipe is better than an H-pipe, (tho you will find people disagree on that too)

BTW, the GTO sap exhaust package is Magnaflow


----------



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

well I want it to be loud and sound like its got some balls, but I want to be able to talk to people that are in the car while I'm driving down the road. I don't want it to be crazy loud inside the car.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a Corsa sport and I would say it fits the definition of what you want (it's a little pricey tho)

I went with it because it's supposed to have the least amount of 'drone' at cruising speeds (which it has very little if any)


----------



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

I was thinking of going with a magnaflow.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a Magnaflow that I will be changing out to a JBA catback,I had Corsa but did'nt like it.Before you buy an exhaust try to find a car with the one you are planing on buying and take a listen and a ride.


----------



## vanillagorila (Sep 5, 2006)

Is that magnaflow very loud inside the car???


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

vanillagorila said:


> Is that magnaflow very loud inside the car???



Get the magnaflow and quit asking questions:seeya:


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have kooks LTs, kooks catted midpipes, K & N CAI, and Magnaflow catback. I was not impressed with the sound of the CAI and Magnaflow by themselves. Sounded different than stock but not louder. After I put the Headers on. It has made a world of difference. It took a day or 2 for the sound to change. Strange. But in the end. It is the sound I was looking for. Sounds like it has huge nuts when you get on it. And when it is driving or idling. It has a good musclecar rumble. Not rednecky. <<-- nice descriptive word) : ) I would like mine a little louder but I think I will change to uncatted midpipes if I do instead of changing my magnaflow. I will make a soundclip video tonite and you can hear it. I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

check this site out and you have many to listen to. happy clicking:cheers 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i got the corsa sport i love it! :cool


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I did not forget about the soundclip. I just got my Predator Programmer and I am going to tune this Friday. I will make a video of before and after the tune also to see if there is a difference. I am also going to sell the Predator after I have tuned mine so just a heads up. This is an LS2 Predator. Not an LS1 Predator. I paid 399.99 at speed inc. I will take 300 plus shipping.


----------



## Otown_GTO (Aug 17, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> i got the corsa sport i love it! :cool



Of all those I've heard so far the Corsa was the only one that gave me "perma-grin". That'll most likely be my next investment.


----------



## 06 Spice GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out the JBA Stainless Exhaust.

I purchased one from E-Bay for my 06 and I love the sound. It has the Muscle car sound I was looking for and it is Stainless. Members on other GTO boards love this system.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JBA-...011QQitemZ320024874621QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

http://jbaheaders.com/04GTOnew.asp

06 Spice M6
LPE,JBA Shorties,JBA Catted Mid-Pipes,JBA Exhaust
Tuned by Race Prep, 386rwhp 375rwtq


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

what's a sap? Besides that how about jba headers, mid pipes or catted mids and cat back exhaust? would that be a good set up?


----------



## 06 Spice GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

tysgto said:


> what's a sap? Besides that how about jba headers, mid pipes or catted mids and cat back exhaust? would that be a good set up?


It is a great setup! 

If you are a 04 GTO you need the 05-06 Rear bumber cover.


----------



## GTO69 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have the muffler delete and it sounds mean


----------



## PulseRedGoat (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO69 said:


> I have the muffler delete and it sounds mean


the what?


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

PulseRedGoat said:


> the what?



Maybe he means Resonator Delete.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

tysgto said:


> what's a sap? Besides that how about jba headers, mid pipes or catted mids and cat back exhaust? would that be a good set up?



SAP - Sports Appearance Package( front fascia extension, Auto X Grilles, rear fascia, different exhaust, spoiler and side rocker panels )


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

Honestly, I like the stock sound. You can hear it but not loud enough to be obnoxious or attract police.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

redrocketgto said:


> I have a Magnaflow that I will be changing out to a JBA catback,I had Corsa but did'nt like it.Before you buy an exhaust try to find a car with the one you are planing on buying and take a listen and a ride.


What didn't you like about the Corsa? What do you like about the JBA?


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I did not forget about the soundclip. I just got my Predator Programmer and I am going to tune this Friday. I will make a video of before and after the tune also to see if there is a difference. I am also going to sell the Predator after I have tuned mine so just a heads up. This is an LS2 Predator. Not an LS1 Predator. I paid 399.99 at speed inc. I will take 300 plus shipping.



Can that take the place of a tune job? Is it basically the same thing?


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

tysgto said:


> What didn't you like about the Corsa? What do you like about the JBA?


The Corsa did'nt sound like a muscle car to me,I tried both.The Jba will be here Wednesday,I will give an answer on sound when I install it this weekend.


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

redrocketgto said:


> The Corsa did'nt sound like a muscle car to me,I tried both.The Jba will be here Wednesday,I will give an answer on sound when I install it this weekend.


Sweet, I hope all goes well.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Exhaust video*

Here is my 05 with kooks headers and magnaflow catback with x pipe.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.showvids&friendID=69851267&n=2


----------

